# NVIDIA GeForce 191.07 WHQL Drivers Released



## btarunr (Oct 5, 2009)

A little over two weeks after releasing its previous 190.62 WHQL version of its GeForce drivers, NVIDIA released its brand new GeForce 191.07 driver suite, signed by Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). The suite provides driver and system software support for all current NVIDIA GeForce graphics products, GeForce 6-series and above. This release is aimed for provide application-specific performance enhancements, numerous bug-fixes related to the drivers, and included software, and improved game support for NVIDIA's SLI multi-GPU technology. As listed by the company, important changes are as follows. For a broader list of changes, please refer to the Release Notes document (for Windows 7, Vista, and XP):

Adds support for OpenGL 3.2 for GeForce 8, 9, 100, and 200-series GPUs and ION GPUs.
Accelerates performance in several gaming applications. The following are examples of improvements measured with version 191.07 drivers vs. version 190.62 drivers (results will vary depending on your GPU, system configuration, and game settings):
o Up to 12% performance increase in ARMA 2
o Up to 8% performance increase in Batman: Arkham Asylum with GPU PhysX enabled
o Up to 50% performance increase in Call of Juarez: Blood in Bound with SLI enabled
o Up to 14% performance increase in Fallout 3 (indoor scenes) with antialiasing enabled
o Up to 10% performance increase in Far Cry 2 (DX9 version) with antialiasing enabled
o Up to 34% performance increase in Prototype with antialiasing enabled
Adds SLI support for Aion, Darkfall, Dawn of Magic 2: Time of Shadows, Dreamkiller, Fuel, Majesty 2: The Fantasy Kingdom Sim, Need for Speed: Shift and more.
Includes numerous bug fixes, including the following key fix (additional bug fixes can be found in the release notes on the documentation tab): For graphics cards supporting multiple clock states, 3D clocks correctly return to 2D clocks after exiting a 3D application.
*DOWNLOAD:* NVIDIA GeForce 191.07 WHQL for Windows 7/Vista 32-bit | Windows 7/Vista 64-bit | Windows XP 32-bit | Windows XP 64-bit

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, installing now.


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 5, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, installing now.









 is a button.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 5, 2009)

lol someone got bitch slapped


----------



## newfellow (Oct 5, 2009)

"and game settings" <-


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks for the links and the news.
I seem to be able to squeeze more performance out of my card every driver release, things get more stable on some new drivers but all of em give better average frames per second.

Im currently on the 191.00 works good in all games apart from eh empire total war which i have given up on ever working fine.


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 5, 2009)

It annoys me is that with every new driver Nvidia seems to squeeze some more juice out of its cards while I rarely see that with the Catalyst(but truth be told, I haven't updated the drivers since 9.4).


----------



## Weer (Oct 5, 2009)

10TaTioN said:


> http://tpucdn.com/forums/images/buttons/post_thanks.gif is a button.



I think everyone here needs a visual aid to, uh.. comprehensively and correctly understand the function of said button.

It's right down there.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, 34% improvement w/Prototype?  Damn gonna have to dl.


----------



## cool_recep (Oct 5, 2009)

I see SPY! said:


> It annoys me is that with every new driver Nvidia seems to squeeze some more juice out of its cards while I rarely see that with the Catalyst(but truth be told, I haven't updated the drivers since 9.4).



Then you should read Catalyst news too buddy. If you *look*, you can *see *it:

*Performance Enhancements: Catalyst 9.8*

    * Battleforge DirectX 10/DirectX 10.1 performance improves up to 15-50% in CPU limited settings with the largest gains in CrossfireX configurations.
    * Company of Heroes DirectX 10 performance improves by up to 10-77% in CPU limited settings.
    * Crysis DirectX 10 Dual CrossfireX performance improves as much as 10% and Quad CrossfireX performance improves as much as 34% in CPU limited settings.
    * Crysis Warhead DirectX 10 Dual CrossfireX performance improves as much as 7% and Quad CrossfireX performance improves as much as 69% in CPU limited settings.
    * Far Cry 2 DirectX 10 Dual CrossfireX performance improves as much as 50% and Quad CrossfireX performance improves as much as 88% in CPU limited settings.
    * Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. DirectX 10/DirectX 10.1 Dual CrossfireX performance improves up to 40% in CPU limited settings with Quad CrossfireX performance improving up to 60%.
    * UnigineTropics OpenGL performance improves 5-20%
    * UnigineTropics DirectX 10 Quad CrossfireX performance improves 5-20% in CPU limited settings.
    * World in Conflict DirectX 10 performance improves by 5-10%.

*Performance with 9.7:*

# Crysis performance at very high quality preset increases by up to 8% on Radeon HD 4800 series
# Lost Planet Colonies - performance increases by 7-11% when 8x Anti-Aliasing is used on the HD 4800 series products

*Performance with 9.6:*

    * Company of Heores – performance gains of up to 25% for the ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, and performance gains of up to 10% for the ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series.
    * Crysis Warhead – performance gains of up to 11% for ATI CrossFireX configurations.
    * Crysis – performance gains of up to 13% for ATI CrossFireX configurations.
    * World in Conflict – performance gains of up to 30% for settings are were previously CPU limited.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 5, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Wow, 34% improvement w/Prototype?  Damn gonna have to dl.



Thats with AA enabled. Considering Prototype crashes to the desktop for me on Win7 whenever AA is enabled what is a 34% improvement on 0?


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 5, 2009)

cool_recep said:


> Then you should read Catalyst news too buddy. If you *look*, you can *see *it:
> 
> *Performance Enhancements: Catalyst 9.8*
> 
> ...



What's with your tone, *buddy*?


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice improvement for Prototype!!  Even my GTX285 has been having a hard time with that game.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 5, 2009)

So how are these drivers guys?

Any crashes?

Thinking about DLing these for my 8600 GTS.


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 5, 2009)

Seems like a 19x driver finally for me to upgrade, downloading but will read user opinions before install 


btarunr said:


> Includes numerous bug fixes, including the following key fix: For graphics cards supporting multiple clock states, 3D clocks correctly return to 2D clocks after exiting a 3D application.



Cool, this is what people have been waiting for, including me although it rarely happens anymore.

This is for GT200 cards (GTX 260/275/280/285/295), why they don't mention it straigh as no other series have 2D clocks. Well now the text is right for GT300 cards too, but in the meantime it confuses people, like the powerstate option that was GT200 only too.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 6, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Seems like a 19x driver finally for me to upgrade, downloading but will read user opinions before install
> 
> 
> Cool, this is what people have been waiting for, including me although it rarely happens anymore.
> ...



With a whole 27w difference between 2D clocks and 3D clocks on my GTX285 when its sitting idle, I don't really see why this feature would be a deal breaker on getting better all around drivers...


----------



## mikek75 (Oct 6, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> So how are these drivers guys?
> 
> Any crashes?
> 
> Thinking about DLing these for my 8600 GTS.



Didn't work for me, straight after re-booting following install I kept getting "Host process Rundll32 has stopped working" errors. I kept trying for several hours with every possible combination of un-install methods, using Driver Sweeper, regedit, everything that was suggested to me, no joy.

Re-installed 190.62, everything works fine...Some have said it worked for them though, so maybe its some obscure combination of software/hardware on my system


----------



## horizon2600 (Oct 6, 2009)

More ARMA 2 improves please  That game needs alot of fixing


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 6, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> With a whole 27w difference between 2D clocks and 3D clocks on my GTX285 when its sitting idle, I don't really see why this feature would be a deal breaker on getting better all around drivers...



Not a deal braker, but maker  Thanks for the wattage though, seems my 8500GT idling inside to get 2D clocks was power saving after all. Not much but 24/7/365 on it builds up.

-----

Here's a 3DMark tests that I run just now. Seems these drivers are only bug fixes and specific games tweaks. No overall performance increase at all, but didn't go down either 

Tested couple 06 game tests with 4xAA as antialiasing improvements were mentioned on many instances. That's not any faster either in general.

ASUS GTX 280 602/1296/1107 191.07 PhysX 9.09.0814 C2D E8400 FSB400 3200mhz 1066mhz 5-5-5-15
3DMark06: 14177 (SM2.0: 6525 SM3.0: 7229 cpu: 2844) | 4xAA GT1 51.143 fps, HDR1 65.122 fps
Vantage: P13187 (GPU: 10965 CPU: 33644)

ASUS GTX 280 602/1296/1107 186.18 PhysX 9.09.0720 C2D E8400 FSB400 3200mhz 1066mhz 5-5-5-15
3DMark06: 14003 (SM2.0: 6468 SM3.0: 7188 cpu: 2775) | 4xAA GT1 51.417 fps, HDR1 64.598 fps
Vantage: P13165 (GPU: 10987 CPU: 32489)


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, these drivers are horrible. If anything, they have DECREASED the performance of my games, namely GRID since that's really the only game I'm playing right now. Just sitting at the main menu I was getting roughly 60fps when with the older drivers (190.89) it would stay at a constant 75fps. Then during races it would dip all the way down to the middle to lower 30's, where as with the older ones the lowest it would go was the middle 40's. Back to the 190.89's for me!


----------



## Pings (Oct 6, 2009)

Stay away from these. These drivers do real funny stuff. 1st the screen will go blank, then once I'm forced to reboot. It will change my HDD Boot Priority. I never had anything thing happen like this before until I installed these drivers.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pings said:


> Stay away from these. These drivers do real funny stuff. 1st the screen will go blank, then once I'm forced to reboot. It will change my HDD Boot Priority. I never had anything thing happen like this before until I installed these drivers.



That is not related to these drivers.  You have some other issues going on.


----------



## mikek75 (Oct 6, 2009)

Just by way of an experiment I installed a fresh Vista onto my spare HDD, all I did was install the latest chipset drivers, reboot then install these 191.07's. Reboot and got the same constant Rundll32 stopped working errors!

I then re-formatted and installed W7 RC, didn't bother with the chipset drivers, just installed 191.07. No errors at all, work fine. Very confused, maybe they conflict with the chipset drivers....W7 they work, Vista they don't,for me. (Both times X64)


----------



## Pings (Oct 6, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> That is not related to these drivers.  You have some other issues going on.



Then can you explain why once I uninstalled these driver and went back to my old drivers. Those problems stopped?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pings said:


> Then can you explain why once I uninstalled these driver and went back to my old drivers. Those problems stopped?



Well, your drivers have nothing to do with your boot priories. They don't effect your BIOS settings at all.

Hence it not being possible.

Google the problem or something, because its just not possible for the video cards drivers to be effecting those settings.


----------



## Pings (Oct 6, 2009)

Like I said the problem started with the screen going blank. Then other stuff would happen. I still say driver did it. I never had that problem before. Once I installed the new drivers this would happen, anytime I would run a game for more than 5 minutes. This happened 3 times. Once I uninstalled the old driver that was the end of my problem. I've been playing the same games that mad it crash for hours, and nothing happened. I think these drivers caused a OC error. Because Once it would crash I would have a OC error, that's not even real. All I would have to do is boot up my bios and save and quit with out changing a thing. I'm thinking my bios does not like these drivers. I'm gona try updating my bios and reinstalling these to see what happens.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pings said:


> Then can you explain why once I uninstalled these driver and went back to my old drivers. Those problems stopped?



The screen went blank because Windows froze.  Windows froze because your hard drive had an error, most likely causing it to no longer be detected.  The hard drive error caused the BIOS to re-arrange the boot order.

You fixed the boot order, and booted into Windows.

Nothing to do with video card drivers, and everything to do with a failing hard drive(or SATA cable, or power cable, or power supply, or etc...).


----------



## Pings (Oct 6, 2009)

Nope I think your wrong. Windows did not freeze, I could alt-tab out of a game and the music would stop. It was the bios and the driver. I've updated to the newest bios and the newest driver, and everything is working. Simple cause and effect.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

ever heard of multi-issue, genius of the lamp?


----------



## Pings (Oct 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ever heard of multi-issue, genius of the lamp?



You don't got to be a dick about it. Did you or can you read? I said it was the driver and my bios. That's a multi-issue is it not? I was right. Old bios + new driver = fail. Old bios + old driver = no errors. New bios + new driver =  no errors. Thanks, but you were all wrong and it was the driver. The Driver was conflicting with my bios. I was on a beta bios. I went to another site and other people with the same board were having similar problems. Once they updated their bios, that was the end of their problems. Thanks, but no thanks to all you know it all's.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 7, 2009)

None of us were wrong, its the fact that video card drivers can't effect your BIOS settings.

Now if you really are using a Beta version BIOS, you should of said that and went into detail and see if others have obtained and are using that BIOS to. Just saying something like, 'omg my bios don't work and my games crash cause the drivers is messing it up' isn't going to help. What do you expect everyone to say?, its the fact that its common knowledge that its not going to screw with your BIOS, so its up to you to see about other plausible issues.


----------



## ptack (Oct 9, 2009)

Folks,
Sorry about my limited tech abilities, but I installed this driver n my machine (windows XP, 7900GTs in SLI) and no problem. My son installed it on his machine (windows XP, 8800GT)and immediately had a problem. He's pretty upset. There appeared all sorts of line fragments on the screen at start up and then after the Bios, the screen goes black and then it all locks up. He's only 13 and neither of us are that good with computers. We can run his machine in Safe Mode. Can anyone please tell me how to undo this on his machine? 
ptack@optonline.net


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 9, 2009)

If your son didn't change anything else at the computer it seems to have been some problem with the driver. Do you know which version you had installed previously?
Just enter windows in safe mode, uninstall the current driver, reboot and download and install the previous working version. You should be fine.

Also check this useful guide, might help you too:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52502


----------



## ptack (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Spy. I think the driver was probably the original from the build by Cyberpower PC. I need to see  if they gave us the original disk for the 8800GT. If they did not, do you know where I could find the driver from 1 year ago?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 9, 2009)

ptack said:


> Folks,
> Sorry about my limited tech abilities, but I installed this driver n my machine (windows XP, 7900GTs in SLI) and no problem. My son installed it on his machine (windows XP, 8800GT)and immediately had a problem. He's pretty upset. *There appeared all sorts of line fragments on the screen at start up* and then after the Bios, the screen goes black and then it all locks up. He's only 13 and neither of us are that good with computers. We can run his machine in Safe Mode. Can anyone please tell me how to undo this on his machine?
> ptack@optonline.net



The card fried.  There isn't even a driver loaded at that point, so this driver, or any other, would have no affect here.  If you are getting strange lines/artifacts before you even boot into windows, it is a good sign of a dead card.



Pings said:


> You don't got to be a dick about it. Did you or can you read? I said it was the driver and my bios. That's a multi-issue is it not? I was right. Old bios + new driver = fail. Old bios + old driver = no errors. New bios + new driver =  no errors. Thanks, but you were all wrong and it was the driver. The Driver was conflicting with my bios. I was on a beta bios. I went to another site and other people with the same board were having similar problems. Once they updated their bios, that was the end of their problems. Thanks, but no thanks to all you know it all's.



So...it was a BIOS issue, and had nothing to do with the driver...  I was close, not bad for a guess based on extremely limitted information.


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 9, 2009)

I read that wrong. I understood he said the problem happened AFTER the Bios. If the problems show even before Windows loaded then yeah, it's not software/drivers


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Oct 10, 2009)

I see SPY! said:


> It annoys me is that with every new driver Nvidia seems to squeeze some more juice out of its cards while I rarely see that with the Catalyst(but truth be told, I haven't updated the drivers since 9.4).



I haven't noticed any real improvement in performance since 182.50. 186.16 was a solid driver and the 191.xx beta (official) seemed pretty good but I didn't play with it for too long. There were monts of a lot of crappy drivers inbetween the ones that I mentioned.

I just picked up an x2 and can't wait to try it out.  I'm sure I'll be complaining about ATI drivers soon, too.


----------



## ptack (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone - the 8800GT card seemed to be the problem. Loaded a new GTX 275 in and everything works beautifully. The new driver must have pushed the 8800 over the edge.


----------



## Pings (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the new driver must have pushed my GTX295 over the edge too. What happened was once I installed the newest driver it developed an over heating problem. With the new drivers I idle about 80c, I was never this high with the older drivers (not even close). With a GFX stress test I can get to the 105c danger zone in about 2 minutes. With a game like Risen I'll get there in about 5 minutes. I can even turn up the fan to 100%, and still it would get to 105c no problem. What the GFX stress test told me was when it failed it was a overclocking issue, and to turn off my OC. I never OC'd this card not even once. So I got to thinking. It thinks its a OC'ing issue, so once it got to it's shut off point at 105c. It crashes then reset the bios defaults, as an OC bios safe mode. Because I was having the "HDD Boot Priority" changes after a crash, not a "bootmgr is missing" problem. Even though it would say "bootmgr is missing", but all I would have to do is boot up my bios and change the "HDD Boot Priority" to what it should be, and it was fine until the next crash. Like I said the card is still having heating problems, no matter what driver. I idle with driver 186.18 around 71-75c, and can still get to 105c, but it takes longer. So now that I know Its a heating problem caused by the new drivers I called up BFG, and I'm getting it RMA'd.


----------



## leits (Oct 16, 2009)

ptack said:


> Folks,
> Sorry about my limited tech abilities, but I installed this driver n my machine (windows XP, 7900GTs in SLI) and no problem. My son installed it on his machine (windows XP, 8800GT)and immediately had a problem. He's pretty upset. There appeared all sorts of line fragments on the screen at start up and then after the Bios, the screen goes black and then it all locks up. He's only 13 and neither of us are that good with computers. We can run his machine in Safe Mode. Can anyone please tell me how to undo this on his machine?
> ptack@optonline.net




Sadly I had the same problem after installing new drivers.


----------



## larzie (Nov 6, 2009)

Have the same problem with the line fragments after installing those nasty drivers.
If i buy a new graphics card other then my 8800gtx it should be fine you say?
In my opinion Nvidia should buy me a new one if those new drivers are the cause of breaking it down! Paid over 400 euro for it about 2 yrs ago!!!

A lot of people seem to have an issue with these new Nvidia drivers. Guess Nvidia didn't test them good enough before releasing them.

It's not only the strange line fragments. Also strange signs throughout the whole screen when starting up my pc and weird lines. Then my computer restarts again. Just like with Ptack I can only start my computer in safe mode.


----------



## francis511 (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow spook ! I`m getting similar problems with my gtx 275. Suddenly overheating etc.


----------



## Pings (Nov 7, 2009)

Could there be a direct correlation with hardware failure and these drivers? More and more people are saying they're having these issues.


----------



## francis511 (Nov 7, 2009)

Check out

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107715


----------



## Steevo (Nov 7, 2009)

If they are like the ATI drivers there is a degree of voltage control implemented. So perhaps their performance increase came from extra voltage and thus the fried cards and other issues which seem to be heat related.


Also could explain the extra performance, if they anticipate you to clock your card higher with the extra voltage or something of the like.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 7, 2009)

Steevo said:


> If they are like the ATI drivers there is a degree of voltage control implemented. So perhaps their performance increase came from extra voltage and thus the fried cards and other issues which seem to be heat related.
> 
> 
> Also could explain the extra performance, if they anticipate you to clock your card higher with the extra voltage or something of the like.



If it were a GTX280 or 65nm 260 it could technically be possible but afaik there is no voltage control on the 55nm GT200 cards since they use different vrms. Most of these complaints have been due to auto fan speed not working properly. I use a 280 cooled with an HR-03 and noticed no increase in temps or voltage with 191.07.


----------



## larzie (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice so they fried my graphics card :S Please send us the person responsible for this so we can fry him/her. 

I have this mobo: http://www.nvnews.net/reviews/asus_p5n32_s...ium/index.shtml
This graphics card: http://reviews.cnet.com/graphics-cards/evg...7-32144148.html
And this processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600

Btw: if you remove the nvidia drivers in safe mode you can start your pc again in normal mode. Though it still has the rainbow scribbles and if u install the nvidia drivers again still the same problem.

Screenshots:






















Reinstalling windows did not work.

Downgrading nvidia drivers did not work.

Also read that updating bios did not work.

Has someone replaced his/her graphics card yet?


----------



## cinos (Nov 27, 2009)

These pictures are almost exactly what I am now seeing. From what I have heard of the 191.07 drivers they seem to change certain voltage settings which act as a slow working cancer, slowly damaging either the motherboard, pci slot, graphics card or any combination of the 3. :#

I'm really hoping that my comp hasn't reached that stage as I only had the drivers installed for just over a week. However I cannot now play any game without the graphics glitching seconds into it loading to the title screen which, if I am not fast enough to close the program, will completely freeze my computer.

I've now completely removed 191.07 (add/remove, driver sweeper in safe mode, ccleaner) and reinstalled 190.62 however it is still buggered. Reinstalling Direct X 9 seemed to fix the problem for a few days but now it's back and I can't fix it anymore. 

My Comp at present has:

Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 2.4 GHz,
8190MB RAM,
EVGA 680i Motherboard,
EVGA 8800GTX,
Windows XP 64bit.

I have never attempted to overclock my computer so I really hope that it hasn't been screwed by Nvidia. :#

Please, has anyone found a fix for this which doesn't require me buying a new motherboard/graphics card?


----------



## larzie (Nov 27, 2009)

I needed a new motherboard and graphicscard


----------



## cinos (Nov 27, 2009)

Well if I do have to replace both I think I'm going to have to go Ati after this...

The only small consolation for me is that I can still use the machine for everything else aside from 3d apps. Not much of a consolation but I'll take what I can get at this point.


----------



## larzie (Nov 28, 2009)

cinos said:


> Well if I do have to replace both I think I'm going to have to go Ati after this...
> 
> The only small consolation for me is that I can still use the machine for everything else aside from 3d apps. Not much of a consolation but I'll take what I can get at this point.



I also put an ati card in my old system (HD5750 from Sapphire). And I love it 
In my new system i will put an Asus HD5870


----------

